# New Addition:  Late 1942 Columbia G519



## HUFFMANBILL (Sep 24, 2016)

This is number 7 in my collection of WWII US Military Bikes.  I now have 2 Huffman's and 5 Columbia's as well as several WWII Civilian Defense Bicycles.  The above bike is a late 1942 model ( SN: MG100330 ) complete with NOS Bevins military bell, Near mint condition ''Persons'' tool pouch and my own custom made reproduction seat cover to match the pouch.

Regards,
Bill Strong


----------



## johan willaert (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice, Bill!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bozman (Sep 24, 2016)

Awesome bike Bill.  Truly a master of restoration. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wackiforkhaki (Oct 31, 2016)

love the bike!!  I was wondering about the grips, I have repro green torpedo, what type is on your bike and is there an early / late type?  My bike is a MG48000 serial range Westfield.

thanks

mike


----------



## Mercian (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Bill,

Nice restoration. (-:

For MG100330 I guess that the crank tube is also stamped J10?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Oct 31, 2016)

Wackiforkhaki said:


> love the bike!!  I was wondering about the grips, I have repro green torpedo, what type is on your bike and is there an early / late type?  My bike is a MG48000 serial range Westfield.
> 
> thanks
> 
> mike



It seems to be generally accepted that at least  some of the 1942 model Columbia and Huffman bikes used the black coke bottle grips especially the early curved bar Columbia and much rarer curved bar Huffman models. I would guess by the serial number range of MG48000 that your Columbia has a curved neck to bottom bracket bar.  As the war progressed esp. from 1943 on you would mostly see the  OD Torpedo style grips. I use original torpedo style OD grips on my 1943 and later Columbia and Huffman Military bikes.

Regards,
Bill


----------

